# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Proyectos de Inversión Agrícola

## jaimedr

Ing. Agrónomo Colegiado elabora proyectos de inversión en hortalizas, cultivos agroindustriales o para exportación, bajo sistemas de producción orgánicos o convencionales. Tlf. 993463162 - 4362084   Ing. Jaime Delgado R. CIP 77758Temas similares: Artículo: Minag conforma Comité de Seguimiento de proyectos de inversión agrarios Artículo: Declaran en emergencia hídrica a región Ica y priorizan proyectos de inversión pública Artículo: Incagro promovió inversión de S/. 110 millones en 487 proyectos de investigación agraria Minam promueve 88 proyectos de inversión para ordenamiento territorial en 21 regiones Proyectos de inversion publica

----------

